# Pasteurize eggs at home?



## Atomic Jed (Dec 19, 2003)

I had a thought, and I'm curious now. Does anyone know if it is possible to pasteurize eggs at home? I've heard that pasteurization takes place at the temperature of "between" 120 and 130 degrees. When recipes call for "raw" eggs, for Caesars salad, egg-nog etc. We could call the "egg board of health" but I think for fear of legal repercussions, they wouldn't tell the "real story" Any opinions, or thoughts anyone? Thanx! Atomic Jed!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 21, 2003)

Rather than take a chance of getting sick by trying to pasteurize eggs, try "coddling" them before use. Bring water to boil, add eggs and boil for EXACTLY 1 minute. hsi kills any bacteria on the shell which, if I understand the thing correctly, is where most egg contamination comes from.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 21, 2003)

Bubba, you're right about the "bad stuff" being on the outside of the egg.  Coddling is the way to go.  Of course I could try to pasturize my own and if I don't come back to give you the results you'll have your answer  :roll:


----------



## Atomic Jed (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanx for the info folks! What is "HSI"?


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 22, 2003)

HSI = Bubba can't type...soorry...hsi was supposed to be "this"


----------



## Atomic Jed (Dec 22, 2003)

LOL!!! One heaping tablespoon of luaghs might help! Thanx for the reply Bubba! I've been pondering "HSI" all night. I thought I might have to call Alton Brown "food scientist" (on Food Network) to solve that one! take care, thanx again, Atomic Jed!


----------

